# Yamaha 3030 or Emotiva Separates



## dertitan2 (May 1, 2014)

After reading post after post on AVR or separates, I would like some direction...

Here is my current system:
Currently, I am running a 7.1 system
Pioneer Elite VSX-94 AVR
Pioneer Elite Blue Ray
Energy CF-70 Left & Right
Energy CC-10 Center
Energy CF-30 Surround Left & Right
Energy CB-20 Back Surround Left & Right
Martin Logan 500 Sub

Now, the ML is going to be changed out, right now considering (2) PB-2000 SVS

But I have access to purchase the Yamaha 3030 model for less than $2K; however, if I were to step into the separates world, the emotiva products are as follows...
Emotiva UMC-200 7.1 Pre-amp - $599.00
Emotiva XPA-5 (200W X 5) - $999.00
Emotiva XPA-200 (150W X 2) - $499.00
Total: $2097

what direction would you guys suggest? I know my speakers are not top of the line, but they are easy to drive...

Please note that my setup is in a living room, not a dedicated home theater....


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

dertitan2 said:


> After reading post after post on AVR or separates, I would like some direction... Here is my current system: Currently, I am running a 7.1 system Pioneer Elite VSX-94 AVR Pioneer Elite Blue Ray Energy CF-70 Left & Right Energy CC-10 Center Energy CF-30 Surround Left & Right Energy CB-20 Back Surround Left & Right Martin Logan 500 Sub Now, the ML is going to be changed out, right now considering (2) PB-2000 SVS But I have access to purchase the Yamaha 3030 model for less than $2K; however, if I were to step into the separates world, the emotiva products are as follows... Emotiva UMC-200 7.1 Pre-amp - $599.00 Emotiva XPA-5 (200W X 5) - $999.00 Emotiva XPA-200 (150W X 2) - $499.00 Total: $2097 what direction would you guys suggest? I know my speakers are not top of the line, but they are easy to drive... Please note that my setup is in a living room, not a dedicated home theater....


Hi: I've gone from receivers, to separates and now back to a receiver again (Yamaha 3030, as it happens), over the last 30 years or so. I've also used Emotiva amps (which I like). I think the benefits of separates are overstated, and can complicate rigs. I'd go with the Yamaha: good reliability, some of the better amps out there, and the DSP modes are a blast to play around with. It's also a one box solution. All the best!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

dertitan2 said:


> After reading post after post on AVR or separates, I would like some direction...
> 
> Here is my current system:
> Currently, I am running a 7.1 system
> ...


This is pretty much what I just bought. My Onkyo 805 finally bit the dust and it was about time to upgrade anyway. I was faced with a choice, receiver or seperates? Budget of around $1500-2000 give or take. One thing the Onkyo always had was great power reserves. So this was a must for me. Problem is 9 outta 10 receivers today just don't hang in there with all channel output. I personally was willing to give up on some bells and whistles that receivers offered in exchange for simplicity. Truth is I never used most of the extras anyway... I have a thread going in the Receiver/Processor section of the forum so you can read my thoughts there.... I love it so far and have no regrets. The 5 year warranty is great and you can't beat the discount plan on future processors.. Think it over weigh your options. If you decide to go the Emotiva route you won't be disappointed...


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Another option for you, which I'm doing myself, is to connect your front channels to a separate amp (I use Emotiva amps for this purpose). Should have no power shortages at all going this way.


----------

